# What is the ideal rate for labs to drop in Graves



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
Does anyone know what is the target rate for high T3, T4 to drop? I thought that I was doing well on my low dose of 5mg/tapazole daily when looking at my bloodwork. There is an over 40 percent drop in my Free T4 and T3 though still quite above the normal range, however, I thought that this would be good enough for a change in 6 weeks. He increased my tapazole to 10mg daily, and I read so much about everyone going hypo quickly. Is that the goal? Is the doc trying to make me go hypo fast, or is it a good sign that the levels dropped that much in 6 weeks?
Lori


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Do you have any current labs with ranges you could post on this thread? The changes in hormone levels are usually very gradual. Some doctors want the levels within normal ranges and (the lower part of normal) as soon as possible.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks HotGrandma.
My labs are:

May 10, 2013-
Free T3: 15.9 (2.9-6.0)
Free T4: 52.7 (7.2-21.0)
TSH: <0.03 (0.3-5.6)
Anti TPO: 65 (<35)

June 18, 2013:
Free T3: 11.6 (3.5-6.5)
Free T4: 33 (9-23)
TSH: <0.05 (0.35-5)
Anti TPO: 85 (<35)

If levels are dropping nicely, why push people down into hypo. I really don't want to bottom out and then have the difficult time of climbing back up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Thanks HotGrandma.
> My labs are:
> 
> May 10, 2013-
> ...


As you know, the recent labs still show hyper. Everyone is different and I sure don't have a clue on what it would take for you to get to where you feel pretty good but yet you are staying out of hypoville.

The only thing you can do is follow the doc's instructions and then recon if necessary based on your next labs.

I hear you loud and clear. I had an awful time on anti-thyroid meds.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks. I'm so scared of going hypo. My docs office is like a factory... they move you through in short time slots. I was lucky to get an appointment for August. My next blood work isn't for 8 weeks! That's a long time in my opinion given that I dropped that much in 6 weeks. I know if I'm hypo, I still won't be able to speak with him until my appointment at the end of August.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Is there any way you can get your labs done in 4 weeks? Just ask your doc's office if thats possible to avoid going to the hypo world. I could not tell when I crossed from hyper to norm or hypo until I was in bad shape. Its so individual for everyone.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks. I asked when I was at my appointment if i could do labs at 4 weeks or 8 weeks and he said no, not needed. So I'm stuck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Thanks. I asked when I was at my appointment if i could do labs at 4 weeks or 8 weeks and he said no, not needed. So I'm stuck.


Maybe doctor shopping would be in order?


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

needanswers said:


> If levels are dropping nicely, why push people down into hypo. I really don't want to bottom out and then have the difficult time of climbing back up.


I went hypo at the beginning because I was VERY hyper and my GP just wanted to get me out of that danger zone so I was on a high dose of methimazole (30mg/day) for about 2 months. When I first visited my endo, he took me off the ATDs completely (something he said he would never recommend anyone doing, but he wanted me to get the RAI scan) he told me not to worry about being hypo and that if I truly had Graves, I would bounce right back to being hyper. I was closely monitored during this time (weekly bloodwork). Sure enough, after about 2-3 weeks of being off the ATDs, I was back in hyperland and back on methimazole (a lower dose - 10mg/day - to keep me from plummeting again).

So, with that, I would tell you not to worry about becoming hypo and not being able to come back up. I would worry more about how you're feeling.

And of course, if you're not happy with this doc, it could be time for a new one...


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and support.


----------

